# New old man face pattern



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

In an earlier thread, I mentioned making patterns using digital sculpting techniques. I finished digitally sculpting this model this morning and ported the STL to a cnc pattern. 

The model was digitally sculpted from a subdivided cube. Pretty happy with it and I see small improvements in my sculpting skills. I am still only very okay at sculpting. Different skill sets with all the different modeling techniques. Each with their own different challenges and learning curve.

Model going into by library and potentially used for some graphics or digital art pieces. No plan to carve at this time.

Digitally sculpting is a great way to make organic models.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey is that Stick?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. Not Stick. 

This model is joining my other old man face (below). I have two old guy faces in my collection now.

Small incremental improvements. I think my new one is slightly better than my last one.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

He looks great Oscar. Is that blender?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

3 things spring to mind:

You are very talented
That is an excellent model
Man that guy is creepy!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks to Oscar I've spent all afternoon researching blender and found there's even a blender cad!!
It's amazing that it's free.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Joe, it is Blender 2.81. 

Blender also has several add-ons to expand CAD-like user interface functionality. I haven't used them so can't say much to them.

There is also Blender CAM (2009 last update I think) which can generate g-code files, but at this point there are a whole lot of better choices (my opinion).

Phil, thanks. I still have a long ways to go to where I want to be.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You really do nice work on these, Oscar. I just downloaded Blender and will take a look at it later.

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David, the user interface is a little overwhelming with all the options. 

The software is a suite of programs. It does polygonal modeling, sculpting modeling, 2d drawing, animation, sound mixer, video sequencer, and graphics compositor. I comes with multiple render engines natively and can use several external different ones. 

So 95% of the program is not needed for cnc pattern creation but the polygonal modeling is very good. That one portion is probably on par with most commercial programs of its type.

It took me several concerted efforts to finally make a break through and start using the software. For a free program it is pretty amazing. 

For example, I applied some materials (color) and texture and set up virtual lighting to the model and rendered an illustration of the old man model with the software.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

David, check out Blender Guru on youtube. I hate the talking head style and he's pretty annoying to boot but his 3 tutorials are a pretty good jump start. It's not the fast paced, "Sgt Joe Friday" style of F360 tutorials though - more like a boy band millennial version of Vectric tutorials.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Phil, that was funny. I follow Blender Guru (Andrew Price) as well and his tutorials really helped me when I was starting. 

One of the problems to stay current with the software is blender is evolving quickly. The last update version 2.8 really changed the user interface and a lot of the capabilities but made it closer to industry standards and quality levels. 

Now for the folks that want to scare small children and animals (depth map below).


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job on the faces. I have a hard time finding time to play with blender but the time I have had to play was a lot of fun.

That second face has a Freddy Krueger look to it!


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

That is very creepy. I love it. &#55357;&#56832;


----------

